# ranky danky purple kush in Ottawa



## weedboy613 (Jul 18, 2012)

Here's some purple kush i picked up a week ago, set me back about 650$ for a quarter pound. Smoked real nice and had a smell that i cant even describe. Just thought i'd share!


----------



## whatsaroach?lol??? (Jul 19, 2012)

i want it lol looks good


----------



## autoflowa (Aug 4, 2012)

a quarter pound and all you show is that little ass bud shame on you mister


----------



## illtoxic (Aug 5, 2012)

Damn those are nice prices.


----------

